# Help identify



## redrev (Dec 9, 2003)

Can anyone tell me what this tractor is. I don't even know if the radiator shell is correct or not. I do no the sheetmetal that is presently on it does not fit right. It is a 4cyl gas with a reverser. Part of the word "Industrial" appears on the front of the tractor below the reset lights. I can't find a tag anywhere. I have other views I could mail. Thank you for your help.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Redrev, and welcome to TF.com!!:friends: The tractor appears to be (to me) an early sixties Case, probably a 300 or 400 series. If you try posting a few pics of it in the case section, some there might have a better idea of what it is.
Hope this is helpful.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by parts man _
> *Hi Redrev, and welcome to TF.com!!:friends: The tractor appears to be (to me) an early sixties Case, probably a 300 or 400 series. If you try posting a few pics of it in the case section, some there might have a better idea of what it is.
> Hope this is helpful. *


I think it a IH not a case. Not a very good picture and the way it's painted, but I do think it's a IH utility of some kind.
caseman-d
:driving: :guitarman :rockin: :drums: :band: :xmas: :argue: unch: : :cheers: 
Dang I like the face's.


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:question: I was thinking old "Case" also. The front Grille nose and headlights are the only thing I am going by and they sure look like case to me.:question:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnbron _
> *:question: I was thinking old "Case" also. The front Grille nose and headlights are the only thing I am going by and they sure look like case to me.:question: *


No It would not be a 60's Case. I am a fan of those, and they kind of have a "bug eyed" look.

Here is a linkt to a picture of a 60's Case from the YT board.

Case


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

It does kinda look like a IH industrial. I looked at one a wile ago that was an old hyway mower, and it was an industrial verson of the IH 444, can't remember the model number now, but I had found it was baced on the 444. It looked a lot like this tractor, but was yellow. This one must have been painted, becouse the aftermarket loader is the same collor as the rest of the tractor.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm still thinking Case, like John, I think the grill and headlights look like a Case, the ones just aftr the "bug-eyed" look. Also, the top of the fenders curl out too far at the top, and the rear axle looks to be square, IH's always had round rear axles.

Redrev, could you get another picture or two?? Also look for a serial number tag on the tractor some where.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Why I think it's not a case, but before I list them I mainly have dealt with 50/60 models case. 1st reason is the front hood, most case's didn't have that overhang over the headlights. 2nd is if you notice the wrinkled sheet metal by the fuel tank kinda matches that of a IH utility. 3rd it doesn't look like Case front end under it. Now if we could just get redrev to post a picture of the dash panel, gauges should either say case or IH on them if there original
:friends: :beer: :drums: :band: :argue: :drinkin: unch: :cheers:


----------



## BNG (Dec 18, 2003)

Is the possibility of a Ford ruled out? Say 8n 40-50's? Really I'm tossing this out there for my education as well.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

I think I'm going to have to with caseman-d. I know little about a Case but it sure looks like a IH utility to me. I have a friend who has one that looks about like it but has a backhoe on it also. Like the others have said, more pix would sure help.......


----------



## hlpack (Dec 21, 2003)

I am not sure but it sure looks a lot like my sons 460 utilty but smaller the front axel looks IH the hood, rear fender and the way the loder mounts all look IH to me??? Yes more pics please


----------



## trucker101 (Jan 16, 2011)

..........................................


----------

